# My beer fridge conversion!!



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

Just thought i would share my beer fridge, incubator conversion!!

I was given this 2 door beer fridge.









You can see it needed bit of a clean!! so i gave it a clean, and removed all the cooling elements.









I tried to get the original fan working but didn't have a any luck, so i purchased a USB laptop fan from E**y, and attached it to the back of the fridge.









I then laid out the heat cable.










I then replaced the tape for self adhesive cable clips.










I finally replaced the shelves.










Now ready to go!!










Hope this was helpful to someone!!


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

where did you get the sticky cable ties from? we got some ages ago but cannot remember where we got them and now that we have run out we cant find any anywhere! :devil:


----------



## jhzgto (Apr 24, 2012)

plenty of those sticky cable pads on the well known auction site, search for: self adhesive cable clips : victory:


Heat cable... that looks interesting, I have tried to find it before but it seems to all be for underfloor heating, is that what this is ?. How is temp controlled ?


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

Got the cable clips from the very famous auction site!!
The heat cable isn't underfloor heat cable, its specifically meant for heating reptile housing.
I will be using a pulse stat to control the temps, i did plug the cable in for a while, and it got to 40c!! So i know it will get warm enough in there for when the eggs arrive!!


----------



## hewittl50 (Mar 7, 2011)

think i will have to try this seems to be the cheapest option for incubation yours is looking good


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

Good job mate. This is exactly what I want to make, just having trouble finding a beer fridge at the right money.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Iv just done this with a smaller wine cooler. Its so much cheaper/more acoumplishing to make your own this way!! Love it


----------

